# Paph. parishii and dianthum surprise



## Michael Bonda (Jun 9, 2021)

Watering today and found my parishii in spike in June in Florida. Very unusual. And then checked my dianthum and there is a spike just emerging too.




I just hope I can keep them from blasting in my hot weather.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2021)

Congrats!

June is parishii blooming time lol.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 9, 2021)

I remember one of your posts with your parishii blooming many phenomenal flowers. I’ll be pleased if mine is just a fragment of yours.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks… so exciting to see your blooms too. I’m going to check mine tomorrow… maybe they might have buds lol.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2021)

very green buds


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 11, 2021)

So Michael… I do have parishii buds!! Only on one plant so far… yayyy

It’s not the one from last year ‘Seven Brides’…





Let the race began!


----------



## GuRu (Jun 11, 2021)

Good luck to all spiking plants.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 13, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> So Michael… I do have parishii buds!! Only on one plant so far… yayyy
> 
> It’s not the one from last year ‘Seven Brides’…
> 
> ...


How wonderful for you. Maybe this is parishii and dianthum season. I am not much of a speed racer, nor a marathon competitor, but a good 5K race is on! I bet your Seven Brides will set too with your skills!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 13, 2021)

Michael Bonda said:


> How wonderful for you. Maybe this is parishii and dianthum season. I am not much of a speed racer, nor a marathon competitor, but a good 5K race is on! I bet your Seven Brides will set too with your skills!


I have 8 mature parishiis so maybe a few more will bud. Seven Brides has a huge new growth so it’s just a matter of time. The race is on lol.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 16, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I have 8 mature parishiis so maybe a few more will bud. Seven Brides has a huge new growth so it’s just a matter of time. The race is on lol.


Current growing of my spikes:
parishii:


dianthum:


Nothing on my 2 fan other parishii, 2 growth dianthum var. album.
How are yours in the race?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 16, 2021)

The one spike is very lazy and rests on the other leaves, trying to go under them several times. I had to encourage it go upwards lol:






I might call him Ananconda lol.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2021)

Beautiful buds. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Guldal (Jun 17, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Beautiful buds. Good luck everyone.


Ditto!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 18, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The one spike is very lazy and rests on the other leaves, trying to go under them several times. I had to encourage it go upwards lol:
> 
> View attachment 28437
> View attachment 28438
> ...


Your number of plants and green leaves does look like a vegetation grown area where Anacondas thrive……watch closely for any snakes that are hiding! lol


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 21, 2021)

Update today…. Still an anaconda lol:



The laziest flower spike I have ever seen! Always lying down against leaves and sleeping.


----------



## Cordulus (Jun 23, 2021)

Congrats on all those spikes. Mine decided that it would rather put out two new leads this year LOL


----------



## h_mossy (Jun 26, 2021)

Nice! My fav multi species are Paph. parishii, and Paph. dianthum. Please keep the photo progress coming.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 26, 2021)

Here’s today’s progress on mine:
parishii 4 buds maybe a 5th:



diathum - two buds like last year:


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 28, 2021)

Today after seeing the buds hugging the leaves of other parishiis, I thought enough is enough  lol. 

I decided to stake him up so he can get some air and to stop bugging the others.

Besides, the petals are about to unfurl and who knows what entanglements it can create in a day.

Here he is up in the air:


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 28, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Today after seeing the buds hugging the leaves of other parishiis, I thought enough is enough  lol.
> 
> I decided to stake him up so he can get some air and to stop bugging the others.
> 
> ...


Looking great! I’ll retake pics of mine on Wednesday since the first bud on my parishii is just showing the petals like yours.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jun 30, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Today after seeing the buds hugging the leaves of other parishiis, I thought enough is enough  lol.
> 
> I decided to stake him up so he can get some air and to stop bugging the others.
> 
> ...


Here’s my parishii today Wednesday :


once the first flower opens more I will
move inside and as several open take better quality pics.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Jul 5, 2021)

Here is last Wednesday bud/flower :

And here is today Monday. I hope the flower petals lengthen and twist more:


----------

